# Will these plants work at 1.6 wpg



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Just wanted to know if anybody has any information about these three plants.

First is Red Melon Sword (Echinodorus Barthii V. red melon) I found it at aquariumplants.com but they did not have to much information. I ask because It is a really nice red color and I was under the impression that red plants need higher light.

Second is from the same family Echinodorus Horemanii 'Red' The only name I could find was the scientific name. This was also found on the same web site and is also a redish plant here is the link to the plants pictures. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

And third is Red Rubin (Echinodorus 'Rubin') same question for this plant it is also a redish plant.

Red Melon

Horemanii Red

Red Rubin

My tank has 1.6wpg of flourescent light with reflectors, I dose all Micros and Macros also am dosing flourish excel.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Just wanted to know if anybody has any information about these three plants.
> 
> First is Red Melon Sword (Echinodorus Barthii V. red melon) I found it at aquariumplants.com but they did not have to much information. I ask because It is a really nice red color and I was under the impression that red plants need higher light.
> 
> ...


Should work fine
They won't be growing as fast as they could, but that is quite ok


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

They will grow, whether they will be that color is another story.

From my experience, those colors usually only come out when you have high light... over 2wpg, but I may be wrong.

Dippy may be able to offer some more insight. **Edit, he beat me to it!**


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok thank you I am just going to buy them and see what happens thanks DiPpY eGgS and therizman1


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok I get my plants today and had a couple of questions about planting first I am getting some Dwarf Subulata(Sagittaria Subulata) It is coming with 10 plants. do I plant them next to each other or spread them out across the tank? This will eventually cover the bottom of the tank.

Also any suggestions on how to plant. This will be my first time planting live plants. Last Do I have to acclumate the plants to the tank? And If there is anything else you can think of please let me know. Thanks

Here is a list of the plants I'm getting let me know what you think.

1 of : Ambulia (Limnophila indica)

1 of : Echinodorus horemanii 'Red'

1 of : Green Temple (Hygrophilia corymbosa)

1 of : Subulata, Dwarf (Sagittaria subulata) 10 Plants per order

1 of : Sword, Broad Leaf Chain (Echinodorus quadricostatus) (sold 10 per order)

1 of : Sword, Red Melon (Echinodorus Barthii v. "red melon")

1 of : Sword, Red Rubin (Echinodorus 'Rubin')

1 of : Wendtii, Red (Cryptocoryne wendtii)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Ok I get my plants today and had a couple of questions about planting first I am getting some Dwarf Subulata(Sagittaria Subulata) It is coming with 10 plants. do I plant them next to each other or spread them out across the tank? This will eventually cover the bottom of the tank. *-Put them in the area that you want to carpet, about 2 inches apart or something similar *
> Also any suggestions on how to plant. This will be my first time planting live plants. Last Do I have to acclumate the plants to the tank? *-No * And If there is anything else you can think of please let me know. Thanks
> 
> Here is a list of the plants I'm getting let me know what you think.
> ...


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool thanks. I got everything planted I bought all the plants from aquariumplants.com and it looks like they gave me a bunch extra. All of the plants are very small so I will get to watch them grow in I want the tank to grow grass across the whole bottom. Plus I'm hoping that once everything starts to grow in that I will be able to add some neons or something to the tank. I'm hoping that the plants give enough hidding spots cause I tried to add neons before and my elong. ate them all with in a couple days. Maybe tomorrow I will post a couple pics. I can't say thanks enough to you Dippy without your help and answering all my questions I would probably still be trying to figure out how to dose the nutrients and what lights to buy.

Just wondering what you set the temp to in your tanks I got mine set at 78F you think I should lower it a little?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Cool thanks. I got everything planted I bought all the plants from aquariumplants.com and it looks like they gave me a bunch extra. All of the plants are very small so I will get to watch them grow in I want the tank to grow grass across the whole bottom. Plus I'm hoping that once everything starts to grow in that I will be able to add some neons or something to the tank. I'm hoping that the plants give enough hidding spots cause I tried to add neons before and my elong. ate them all with in a couple days. Maybe tomorrow I will post a couple pics. I can't say thanks enough to you Dippy without your help and answering all my questions I would probably still be trying to figure out how to dose the nutrients and what lights to buy.
> 
> Just wondering what you set the temp to in your tanks I got mine set at 78F you think I should lower it a little?


YW! 
78d is perfect


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok so I have had the plants in the tank for a while. I have a plant that I got from local fish store its a amazon sword but thats all they said about it. But some off the leaves turned brown right after I planted it but now it has new growth and the new growth is green but some of the older leaves are brown how can I cut these off? And do you have any other tips fro pruning on some of the othe plants I have listed above. Thanks

Also I'm getting a high phosphate reading 5.0 and I tested water out of tap and irs reading at .25. What should I do?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Ok so I have had the plants in the tank for a while. I have a plant that I got from local fish store its a amazon sword but thats all they said about it. But some off the leaves turned brown right after I planted it but now it has new growth and the new growth is green but some of the older leaves are brown how can I cut these off? *Take scissors and cut very close to the bottom of the leaf if you can. That will work* And do you have any other tips fro pruning on some of the othe plants I have listed above. Thanks *-Same thing for the other swords, stem plants, cut off the bottoms, re-plant the tops, chain swords, cut the runners, take out either new growth or replace with the new.*
> 
> Also I'm getting a high phosphate reading 5.0 and I tested water out of tap and irs reading at .25. What should I do?


Don't do anything with your tap, it is fine. Just don't dose phosphates unless it gets low in your tank, or green spot algea shows up. then dose it no matter what your test kit says.. oh, and scrub it off ASAP after you spot it.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok thanks, on the stem plants you say " cut off bottoms" what do you mean by this and what do you mean when you say "re-plant the tops"? Also with the runners these will pop up next to the plant? When will I know they are ready to be cut?

Also what are signs of not dosing enough and of dosing to much. Basically how will I know if I'm dosing enough or not. Also I know its posssible to dose to much nitrate and phosphate but can to much csm+b kill my P? or just cause lots of algae.

Last question for now I need to buy new bulbs for my fixture and seen that there a hundreads of different kinds of bulbs, I have a 48" T-8 flourescent fixture that hold three bulbs what bulbs do you recommend and where to buy from. Thanks again for all the help.


----------

